# ICC profile list in Lightroom and Photoshop does not match profiles in Colorsync folder



## alec.dann-verizon (Aug 10, 2020)

I have a student who has run into a strange anomaly in Lightroom Classic and Photoshop CC 2020 in Mac Osx (all are current versions).

He added a new paper profile to ../Library/Colorsync/Profiles/ but it is not showing up in Lightroom, Photoshop or the Canon Print application that came with his Canon Imageprograf 2100.

In fact, the list of available profiles that appears when you select Other from the profile drop-down menu in Print or Softproof, does not match the list of profiles in the Colorsync folder.  He had previously deleted some profiles for a printer he no longer owns but they still show up in Lightroom's list (as well as the other apps).

We have restarted all the relevant applications and restarted the computer.  No resolution.

We also downloaded the profile again using a different browser to rule out profile corruption during download.

I suspect that this is an OSX issue given that the problem exists in both Adobe and Canon software but I thought readers of this forum might have run into the issue and found a solution.

Thanks in advance for your help.

Alec


----------



## alec.dann-verizon (Aug 11, 2020)

I should add that we also added the profile to the ../[user]/Library and that didn't help either.

I'm wondering if there is a plist somewhere that the user can delete and have it rebuilt after restart.  This is often a solution with OSX problems.  I just don't know where to find it.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 11, 2020)

Could this be a CMYK based profile? Lightroom only supports RGB based profiles.


----------



## alec.dann-verizon (Aug 11, 2020)

Good question.  In this case the profile is one downloaded from Hahnemule for a Canon Imageprograf 2100 – so definitely RGB.

What is strange in this case is that profiles that have been removed (because they for a printer that was replaced) are still showing up in the profiles list in both the Adobe and Canon applications.

That feels like an OSX issue.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 11, 2020)

alec.dann-verizon said:


> Good question.  In this case the profile is one downloaded from Hahnemule for a Canon Imageprograf 2100 – so definitely RGB.
> 
> What is strange in this case is that profiles that have been removed (because they for a printer that was replaced) are still showing up in the profiles list in both the Adobe and Canon applications.
> 
> That feels like an OSX issue.


Just to make sure: you do know that you have to add them to *user/Username*/Library/ColorSync, not the *root* Library/ColorSync? I understand from your second post that you added them to both folders, which may actually be a mistake.


----------



## alec.dann-verizon (Aug 11, 2020)

We've added it in both the global and user-level Colorsync/Profiles folders.


----------



## Conrad Chavez (Aug 11, 2020)

alec.dann-verizon said:


> I suspect that this is an OSX issue given that the problem exists in both Adobe and Canon software


Another way to get a data point on this problem is to check the Profiles tab in Apple ColorSync Utility, which should show every profile that macOS recognizes. Does the missing profile show up under any of the paths there?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 11, 2020)

alec.dann-verizon said:


> We've added it in both the global and user-level Colorsync/Profiles folders.


I know you did, and I wonder if that perhaps causes the problem. Remove the one in the root folder.


----------



## Conrad Chavez (Aug 12, 2020)

Although it is still possible to put a profile in /Library/ColorSync (root level), Apple restricted permissions on that folder in the most recent versions of macOS because they want user profiles to be in user account ~/Library folders now. So while it might work in both places, properly coded current Mac software should always be seeing profiles  in ~/Library/ColorSync.


----------



## alec.dann-verizon (Aug 12, 2020)

Conrad Chavez said:


> Another way to get a data point on this problem is to check the Profiles tab in Apple ColorSync Utility, which should show every profile that macOS recognizes. Does the missing profile show up under any of the paths there?
> 
> View attachment 15125



Good suggestion.  

The issue turned out to be a mismatch between the filename and the internal profile name.  See screen attached.  The profile filename says 2100 but the internal name (which is what appears in applications -- adding this for others reading later) says 2000.  See Name and Path in the Profile information below. 

We've contacted Hahnemuele support to find out which profile we should be using – that dumb question being a  polite way of asking if they have a naming error to fix.





I'll also note something else I learned along the way which I'll leave for others researching profile problems.

Andrew Rodney (Digital Dog for those who frequent the Adobe and Luminous Landscape color forums) suggested in the Adobe Color Managment forum where I also posted this problem that we run the Profile First Aid (Verify process followed by the Repair process).  We did and got a lot of errors corrected but there were a couple of dozen that couldn't be repaired because the profiles were locked.  The profiles where this was the case often ones that appear to have been installed with OSX or by Adobe (most of the profiles in Recommended, in fact).

Following a recommendation in another forum, I attempted to change the Sharing status of one of the files with errors by selecting Get Info for the file in Finder (while logged in as an Adminstrator).



 

When I attempted to change the permission for Everyone to Read and write, I got an error message:




Turns out you have to click the little lock icon in the lower right to unlock the sharing option.



 

Once I'd made the change and reset the lock, I reran Repair and the file was corrected.  I've read that you can avoid having to reset permissions for each file by setting them at the folder level but that didnt work for me and I'd invested enough hours in this that I didnt take time to resolve that approach.

Again, thanks for your help.

Alec


----------



## alec.dann-verizon (Aug 12, 2020)

Johan Elzenga said:


> I know you did, and I wonder if that perhaps causes the problem. Remove the one in the root folder.



Johan, I would agree that putting profiles in both the global and user Colorsync profile folder is undesirable.  Not fatal however  – you just see both when lists of profiles are presented in applications.

I would have to disagree with your assertion that the profiles have to be in the user-level Colorsync folder.

Could you provide a link to your source of information on this?  After a significant amount of search on this subject I haven't found any recommendation other than using the root level folder: ../Library/Colorsync/Proflles/ 

My testing has confirmed that, at least as far as Lightroom and Photoshop are concerned.

I'm open to learning more however so your sources would be welcome.

Alec

PS:  The issue, as it turns out, was a mismatch between the profile file name and the internal profile name which is what appears in applications like Lightroom.


----------



## alec.dann-verizon (Aug 12, 2020)

Conrad Chavez said:


> Although it is still possible to put a profile in /Library/ColorSync (root level), Apple restricted permissions on that folder in the most recent versions of macOS because they want user profiles to be in user account ~/Library folders now. So while it might work in both places, properly coded current Mac software should always be seeing profiles  in ~/Library/ColorSync.


Conrad,  

Thanks for your help, but what do you mean by root level?  If you mean the accessible folder outside of the part of the OS Apple moved out of the main partition, please let me know where you got the information.  I've done a couple of hours of searching and haven't found it.

Thanks,

Alec


----------



## Conrad Chavez (Aug 12, 2020)

alec.dann-verizon said:


> Thanks for your help, but what do you mean by root level?  If you mean the accessible folder outside of the part of the OS Apple moved out of the main partition, please let me know where you got the information.  I've done a couple of hours of searching and haven't found it.


I meant root level in the same way as Johan did above:
[Mac HD]/Library/ColorSync

Regarding where I got the information about Apple restricting access to /Library/ColorSync, if that’s what you meant, I had to search around a bit but the following is one example:
https://www.xrite.com/service-support/profilecannotbesavedtosystemlevelonmacosx107xlion


> There are a number of changes that Apple introduced with the Lion operating system.  One of those is that the default permissions in the Mac OSX 10.7x (Lion) System Library folders are writable only by a root user.



Just a note that the article is not exactly correct in that you don't actually need root user privileges, just admin/superuser privileges. (macOS makes a distinction here and that most Mac users should never need riskier true "root" Unix privileges, as I understand it.) You can still put profiles in that root level ColorSync folder by manually changing folder permissions, but up-to-date Mac color management software tends to install profiles at the user level. I now put files like that within my user Library because I wonder if files in restricted folders might be more likely to be altered/replaced by some system update.


----------



## alec.dann-verizon (Aug 12, 2020)

Your reference is to an article about OSX 10.7.  Do you have something referring to 10.15?

I don't think you are correct.  But as I said, happy to learn a different view.

Alec


----------



## Conrad Chavez (Aug 12, 2020)

Yes, that reference is for 10.7 because that's apparently when the permissions on /Library were tightened up, and that has not changed…it is still in effect in macOS 10.15 Catalina. Although I am finding a lot of profile installation instructions have not been updated since then.

If you were asking how this relates to the much newer separation of the macOS system into separate read-only partition and read/write Data partition, I don’t think that changes anything either, because the Data partition is hidden in the Finder. Through firmlinks, the two volumes are made to look like a single volume. From the user point of view looking at the Mac desktop, not much has changed from 10.7 to 10.15, specifically:
/user/[username]/Library – always writable
/Library - writable if an admin user changes permissions
/System/Library - not writable, protected system area

The main difference is that in Catalina, the system partition (non-Data) is locked down even harder by System Integrity Protection (SIP).

If I misunderstood any of this, that's why I wrote “if that’s what you meant” …I actually wasn’t sure if I was answering the right question.


----------



## alec.dann-verizon (Aug 12, 2020)

Conrad Chavez said:


> Yes, that reference is for 10.7 because that's apparently when the permissions on /Library were tightened up, and that has not changed…it is still in effect in macOS 10.15 Catalina. Although I am finding a lot of profile installation instructions have not been updated since then.


 Conrad, here's what Xrite has to say on the subject now.  It would be helpful if Apple had anything in their documentation for OSX but if so, I have not been able to find it in Apple Support.

I appreciate your bringing the issue of the /System/Library to my attention but I was not attempting to add profiles there.

I had success adding printer profiles to the ../Library/Profiles/ folder in the user's computer (logged in as an Adminstrator user) today and was able to use those profiles in Lightroom.  

In sum, the profile folder location was not the source of my user's problem.  The issue was with a profile from Hahnemuele that had an internal profile name that did not match the file name (or the printer which had been selected in the downloads dialogue in the Hahnemuele Download Support web page) and suggested the profile could be for the wrong printer.  We are waiting on a response from Hahnemuele to know whether that is the case.

Again thanks for your help and patience with this discussion.

Alec


----------



## Conrad Chavez (Aug 12, 2020)

Thanks for posting the updated X-Rite document. I usually know better than to post the first thing Google gives me, there is often a more current version like the one you found.

Also, thanks for letting us know that it was the naming inconsistency that caused the problem. I never would have guessed that!


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 12, 2020)

alec.dann-verizon said:


> Johan, I would agree that putting profiles in both the global and user Colorsync profile folder is undesirable. Not fatal however – you just see both when lists of profiles are presented in applications.
> 
> I would have to disagree with your assertion that the profiles have to be in the user-level Colorsync folder.
> 
> Could you provide a link to your source of information on this?


*Lightroom is your link.* Here's the 'Other Profiles' dialog. As you can see, the only choices that I get are profiles from my user/Library/ColorSync folder. There are no profiles showing from other locations, even though I have profiles in a lot of other locations.


----------



## alec.dann-verizon (Aug 22, 2020)

Update on this problem.  We heard back from Hahnemuele support and it turns out the profiles for the Pro 2000 and Pro 2100 are the same but the internal name for the 2100 profiles didn't get changed when they copied the 2000 files and renamed them for the 2100.  Glad they clarified the issue.


----------

